# Sticky  European Vets for Pet Passport



## KeithChesterfield

European Vets for Pet Passport - *Kindly provided and maintained by Keith Chesterfield*

https://www.google.com/maps/d/edit?mid=zTPBDq9Df4L4.kSm3eLuvVb2g

If you use Maps.Me and would like to view these Vets as pushpins on the map, please do the following.

*1).* Click on the "Share" icon







to download the KML file from the Google Maps site.

*2).* Send it to yourself as an attachment in an email.

*3a).* For ANDROID. Open the email using your phone or tablet and tap the KML file attached. Maps.Me should recognise and install all the pushpins, which should then show on the map.

*3b).*For iPHONE/iPAD. Hold the attachment with your finger for a second or 2, release, and a box will pop up showing various options. Choose "Open in maps.me".


----------



## Penquin

I have tried to open the link but am told "Access denied"....

Is it something I said or have others found the same thing?

Dave


----------



## chrisdougie

i am having the same problem unfortunately 

Chrisdougie


----------



## Penquin

I now have access to that map and it looks excellent, but I wonder how I can add to the Vets marked - our local one is excellent, speaks English and knows EXACTLY what is needed....

Dave


----------



## erneboy

Send your entry to kiethchesterfield Dave, he maintains the Vet list.


----------



## dghr272

KeithChesterfield said:


> European Vets for Pet Passport - *Kindly provided and maintained by Keith Chesterfield*
> 
> https://www.google.com/maps/d/edit?mid=zTPBDq9Df4L4.kSm3eLuvVb2g
> 
> If you use Maps.Me and would like to view these Vets as pushpins on the map, please do the following.
> 
> *1).* Click on the "Share" icon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to download the KML file from the Google Maps site.
> 
> *2).* Send it to yourself as an attachment in an email.
> 
> *3a).* For ANDROID. Open the email using your phone or tablet and tap the KML file attached. Maps.Me should recognise and install all the pushpins, which should then show on the map.
> 
> *3b).*For iPHONE/iPAD. Hold the attachment with your finger for a second or 2, release, and a box will pop up showing various options. Choose "Open in maps.me".


Keith, BIG THANK YOU from me, now on my iPad Maps.me

Terry


----------



## namder

Please add this vet to the list: 4.64 Euro's inc tax.

Kleintierpraxis Andrea Raffauf
Tannenweg 1
56218 Mulheim-Karlich
tel:02630 966830

They don't examine the dog, just weigh to determine the strength of tablet, administer it and sign the passport. Great Aire nearby, right on the banks of the Rhine

John


----------



## DazPash

Great thread, just what we need now we have the little Pup. Keith i've sent a request through the google map thingy.

cheers Darren


----------



## Nethernut

Keith I have tried to do this to get the points into Maps.me but it keeps telling me that the map is private and I can't share it.
Jan


----------



## DBSS

Keith, brilliant piece of work which now we have a travelling companion we will definitely be taking advantage of.

Cheers Ian


----------

